# How long to you keep your in season bitch away from 'boy' dogs for?



## HANNAHA (Sep 9, 2012)

As the title really. Maggie is on day 21 of her very first season. She stopped bleeding on day 12. 

Will she still be fertile? I realise it differs for dog to dog but when is it generally safe for her to go out walking as normal? 

Thanks
Hannah. xx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

There's no real way of knowing unfortunately, unless you progesterone test. I would always suggest you err on the side of caution and keep her away from dogs for a couple of weeks at least after she stopped bleeding. It's certainly note unusual for bitches to ovulate on day 21.


----------



## HANNAHA (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks SleepingLion 

So would you say 30 days would that be long enough to be safe?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

HANNAHA said:


> Thanks SleepingLion
> 
> So would you say 30 days would that be long enough to be safe?


I usually keep them *confined* until day 28, that's normally long enough. Although you may find she's still very attractive to dogs, and some bitches.


----------



## HANNAHA (Sep 9, 2012)

That's great. We'll do 28 days too.

The poor thing is in desperate need of a good run in the woods. Only one more week!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I usually keep my boys away for 4 weeks just to be safe. Lily has been out of season for a week now but the boys are still interested in her even though she has no swelling and has not been bleeding for over a week. She is however now snapping at them and chasing them away so at this weekend she will be allowed back with the boys.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I used to judge the finish by the behaviour of my (neutered) males. Once they lost interest, I`d take the bitch out on lead. Provided males left her alone, I would assume she`d finished. I would still keep an eye on her though.


----------



## HANNAHA (Sep 9, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I used to judge the finish by the behaviour of my (neutered) males. Once they lost interest, I`d take the bitch out on lead. Provided males left her alone, I would assume she`d finished. I would still keep an eye on her though.


That's really interesting. My neutered mini wire dach kept humping her for about 3 days after she finished bleeding but hasn't done it since.

xx


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Everything should be back to normal by the end of week three (ie day 21) - that's when we take bitches back out on our walks with us, and have never had any problems.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd go for four weeks like Freyja just in case she's one if those who ovulate late in the cycle.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I usually keep mine away from dogs for 28 days but this time she bled for 21 days so will be staying away from the boys for at least an extra week as she ovulates late on in her season.

I have been taking her up on the moors at about 10pm and its been lovely and quiet. Obviously if any dogs there then I would have brought her back home


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Everything should be back to normal by the end of week three (ie day 21) - that's when we take bitches back out on our walks with us, and have never had any problems.


Do you breed?

Having had a bitch that was progesterone tested and ovulated on day 20 I would say not all bitches are the same. Oh, and she went on to produce a lovely litter.

28 days is the norm before taking them out to places where other dogs walk.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I alway's allow at least 28- 35 days before allowing them off lead to mix with the boys after season's.
Better to be on the safe side.


----------

